# Electronics - Cables store in Dubai



## Vasilis10 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey guys,

Where do you think can i find a store that sells various types of cables and electronics components in Dubai? (eg. power cables, tv cables, etc)


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Almost all of the malls will have a couple of shops where you can find the things you are looking for, unless it is highly specific. Sharaf DG always works for me for higher quality/a little techie stuff, for regular cables and such there's always the larger carrefour's/lulu hypermarket's ..


----------



## Vasilis10 (Apr 13, 2013)

I need a laptop power cable. Check the image below.

kenable.co.uk/images/uk_c5_cloverleaf.jpg


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Vasilis10 said:


> I need a laptop power cable. Check the image below.
> 
> kenable.co.uk/images/uk_c5_cloverleaf.jpg


Saraswat already gave the answer you need, or you could simply get an adapter to plug in local outlet using the existing cable you have.


----------



## bongoman2 (Apr 18, 2013)

I absolutely refuse to ever step inside a Sharaf DG store again.

They are ridiculously bad, and there are better cheaper options always.

Go to computer market plaza in Bur Dubai (also called Al Ain Centre)
They will have everything you need.


----------



## Vasilis10 (Apr 13, 2013)

bongoman2 said:


> I absolutely refuse to ever step inside a Sharaf DG store again.
> 
> They are ridiculously bad, and there are better cheaper options always.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, will pay them a visit.


----------

